
[Node package] maintainer hands over control and now it's mining cryptocurrency - ognyankulev
https://twitter.com/kennwhite/status/1067133581435305984
======
Rebelgecko
It's not mining, it's stealing people's wallet credentials (even worse). This
package is included in a lot of things, some of which you may be using (like
Visual Studio Code, although according to someone on reddit VS hasn't updated
to an affected version yet)

